# Hate being home from college... :/



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

I live in a ridiculously small town. (Population <900...) 

Ugh....

There's nothing to do. Nothing to see. No one to see. I spend all my time in my room on my phone hiding from my mother in fear that she'll make me do chores. I miss being a pseudo-adult. Living "on my own" in a big city. Able to go out whenever I wanted. Dress however I wanted. Do whatever I wanted. I feel so isolated and controlled here. This doesn't even feel like real life.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Yeah it sucks that I had to move back in with my parents and my dad still nags at me about how I should and shouldn't dress and disapproves of me hanging out with friends every week. Hang in there though! At least you've only got a few months left before you go back to school and regain your freedom. I've been thinking of finding a job tutoring summer school kids so I can leave the house more often. If you can find something productive, but also enjoyable, to do outside of home, maybe it could make summer feel worthwhile and your mother doesn't have the need to control you.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Are you sure you have social anxiety?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^How does that indicate lack of SA?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Farideh said:


> Are you sure you have social anxiety?


Not all people with social anxiety have to hide out in their rooms fearing the outside world. Some of us actually like socializing.


----------



## UnderdogWins (Apr 9, 2015)

Ever consider taking a class in the summer?

Only 900 people! That’s a really rural town. At least you have an internet connection.


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

UnderdogWins said:


> Ever consider taking a class in the summer?
> 
> Only 900 people! That?s a really rural town. At least you have an internet connection.


My mother wouldn't let me. But I intend to next semester. I already have an apartment waiting. The internet connection helps a lot.


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

StaceyLaine14 said:


> My mother wouldn't let me. But I intend to next semester. I already have an apartment waiting. The internet connection helps a lot.


Are you saying your mother won't let you take a class? If so, why's that?


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

macky said:


> StaceyLaine14 said:
> 
> 
> > My mother wouldn't let me. But I intend to next semester. I already have an apartment waiting. The internet connection helps a lot.
> ...


I've already taken all the classes that would transfer from my local community college, so in order to take summer classes, I would have to take them at my university 3 hours from home. My mother didn't want me living there this summer.


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm planning on going job hunting tomorrow. I'm really tired of being stuck at home and feeling so unproductive. My 31-year-old, single-parent sister keeps trying to tell me what to do and that bothers me more than anything. She doesn't have a job, so she can pick me up from mine. And teach me how to drive at that.


----------



## jamaicamon (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry that you're going through this. I totally feel you! My parents aren't as controlling as they had used to be. They're actually letting me go in a way. Still, I feel like I don't have as much freedom at home as I do back in college which is why I'm considering going back. It really is boring here, and most of my friends are spending the summer in my college town anyways. 

Good luck with job hunting! Keep us posted?


----------

